# Is this a tandem?



## TVC (23 Sep 2017)

Built by a cycling buddy, we can't decide if this counts as a tandem. It is certainly unstable, corners horribly and is fairly lousy going straight, but at least it's more sociable than the standard configuration.


----------



## Ian H (23 Sep 2017)

No. It's a sociable.

Tandem means one behind another.


----------



## screenman (23 Sep 2017)

The correct name is quadrocepticycle.











Made up name.


----------



## TVC (23 Sep 2017)

Ian H said:


> No. It's a sociable.
> 
> Tandem means one behind another.


Just googled it, I never knew there was such a term. Thanks

Absolute coincidence that I used the word in the OP.

In truth its a death trap, I had one go and that was enough.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2017)

Try a ZEM 2 or ZEM 4!


----------



## burntoutbanger (23 Sep 2017)

Used to have similar things in the seaside town where I grew up (Ilfracombe, Devon). Great fun but heavy and the brakes were awful. 

I reckon with modern brakes and a lighter frame they would be lots more fun than they were back in the late eighties/early nineties.


----------



## Ian H (23 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Just googled it, I never knew there was such a term. Thanks
> 
> Absolute coincidence that I used the word in the OP.
> 
> In truth its a death trap, I had one go and that was enough.



Often made with two wheels, sometimes three.


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (23 Sep 2017)

How about the more likely name of A Side by Side ? I suppose like the Side by Side double barreled shotgun it could be lethal in the wrong hands.


----------



## TVC (24 Sep 2017)

burntoutbanger said:


> Used to have similar things in the seaside town where I grew up (Ilfracombe, Devon). Great fun but heavy and the brakes were awful.
> 
> I reckon with modern brakes and a lighter frame they would be lots more fun than they were back in the late eighties/early nineties.


I remember the seaside versions too, normally with a canopy over the top, a tarmac pedallo basically.


----------



## TVC (24 Sep 2017)

Ian H said:


> Often made with two wheels, sometimes three.


Looking through google images there are some interesting looking contraptions, the two wheeler looks like a pig to master, the trike makes most sense as you get stability and good steering. The problem with 4 wheels - as in this suicide machine - is that without proper ball jointed track rods you don't get differential turn in on the wheels and the whole thing crabs around corners.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (24 Sep 2017)

burntoutbanger said:


> Used to have similar things in the seaside town where I grew up (Ilfracombe, Devon). Great fun but heavy and the brakes were awful.
> 
> I reckon with modern brakes and a lighter frame they would be lots more fun than they were back in the late eighties/early nineties.



I was just thinking exactly the same thing about my childhood in South Devon. They always had a roof made from the same material as deck chairs. You could hire one and pootle up and down the front. A shame that they're gone. I could afford a go now. Couldn't back then.


----------



## Ian H (24 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Looking through google images there are some interesting looking contraptions, the two wheeler looks like a pig to master...



Apparently not. I read an account of a fellow who went around the world on one, meeting local folk and inviting them to ride with him. He claimed it was as easy as a solo bike, even when ridden solo. I can't remember his name—it was a few years ago.


----------



## srw (24 Sep 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> I was just thinking exactly the same thing about my childhood in South Devon. They always had a roof made from the same material as deck chairs. You could hire one and pootle up and down the front. A shame that they're gone. I could afford a go now. Couldn't back then.


Through the channel tunnel, turn left and you're on the Belgian Riviera in about 40 minutes in a car or a few hours on a bike. Plenty of them available to hire over there.


----------



## Cycleops (24 Sep 2017)

The drawbacks are obvious. Compared to a tandem two extra wheels have been added plus a lot of extra ironwork and you can't lean through corners.


----------



## smutchin (24 Sep 2017)

Cycleops said:


> The drawbacks are obvious. Compared to a tandem two extra wheels have been added plus a lot of extra ironwork and you can't lean through corners.



Plus the stoker doesn't get to ogle the captain's arse.

Whether or not this is a drawback will largely depend on who is the captain.


----------



## irw (24 Sep 2017)

Ahem! (although mine's a lot more sleek!)


----------



## simongt (24 Sep 2017)

And with a set of gears for each rider, could make mutual / co-ordinated pedalling cadence interesting - !


----------



## irw (24 Sep 2017)

simongt said:


> And with a set of gears for each rider, could make mutual / co-ordinated pedalling cadence interesting - !



We don't have a problem! We find it's better than the tandem, as each person can choose a gear to suit themselves- the rule is you just need to feel like you're putting effort in!


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2017)

irw said:


> Ahem! (although mine's a lot more sleek!)


ZEM2


----------



## Illaveago (25 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Looking through google images there are some interesting looking contraptions, the two wheeler looks like a pig to master, the trike makes most sense as you get stability and good steering. The problem with 4 wheels - as in this suicide machine - is that without proper ball jointed track rods you don't get differential turn in on the wheels and the whole thing crabs around corners.


They need Ackerman Steering.

I can remember seeing them at Sand Banks in the late 50's early 60's, they looked like fun.


----------



## TheDoctor (25 Nov 2017)

These are not a bad machine. We hired one in Germany, and had a fun few hours on it. They can be steered by either rider, and you each get your own 3-speed hub gear.
Weighs a ton, though.


----------



## Threevok (25 Nov 2017)

These I loved on our many childhood Holidays at Trecco Bay, Porthcawl.




You had to pay £1 an hour, plus a £5 deposit. My brother and I would hire one every day at 8am and not take it back till 8pm. We never had our deposit back, but the bloke never cottoned on.


----------



## simongt (27 Nov 2017)

Interesting trike 'thing' that the wee lad next to the Mini Clubman is riding. Presume it was yet another fun thing that holiday camps used to provide - !


----------



## davidphilips (29 Nov 2017)

simongt said:


> Interesting trike 'thing' that the wee lad next to the Mini Clubman is riding. Presume it was yet another fun thing that holiday camps used to provide - !



Are you sure thats a Clubman? looks very like a Countryman, Thought the Clubman had square grill around the headlights i may be wrong ?


----------



## Threevok (29 Nov 2017)

simongt said:


> Interesting trike 'thing' that the wee lad next to the Mini Clubman is riding. Presume it was yet another fun thing that holiday camps used to provide - !



Indeed. I don't remember those though. They must have gone by 1975

The holiday camp is still there and the square has hardly changed at all from that pic

It is owned by Park Dean now

The bikes have sadly gone though.

Not sure what mini that is in the picture.


----------



## simongt (4 Dec 2017)

davidphilips said:


> Are you sure thats a Clubman?


Indeed not; identifying particular car models isn't my overriding speciality - !


----------

